# Coyotes



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me of any public land that I could try and shoot some coyotes I don't need secret spots just some general areas thanks.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

They are all over... My advice is to get out and scout. Probably not likely that others are gonna even point you to general areas where they know coyotes are. Coyote hunting is kinda hard and people put a lot of time and gas money into finding good spots to hunt. Good luck though.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Find the BLM maps, thats the best advice i can give ya if your looking for public land. You get them from map stores.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Correct, they are everywhere. Heck, I shot one this year on the pheasant hunt in farmlands in Goshen. I have seen them anywhere from the top of Alta to the sage flats of Delta to Diamond Fork to....well, everywhere. I am a firm believer that they are only increasing in numbers and need to be suppressed. Get out and do some damage. You would be surprised at where you find them, usually that is where to look first :O•-:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear there are a bunch up Diamond Fork.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't be surprised if you happen to see some large coyotes. Some may be different colors as well (maybe like black or white). Just shoot every "coyote" you happen to come across, no matter the size or color!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The "large" ones are invisible, you could never shoot one.


----------



## Rbyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Depending on how far you wanna travel you could check out Calio its south of wendover about two hours seen them out there last year while i was working


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Loke said:


> I hear there are a bunch up Diamond Fork.


+1. Forget the wolf BS, there really are quite a few up there. We hear them and/or see tracks almost every time we go.


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

I truly believe that the "Coyote" does not exist and this is just a ploy from the crude oil companies to get me to spend tons of money on gas.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Best to hunt the BLM (public lands) now. If the Utard legislature passes the law to gain control of the federal lands in Utah you will eventually be locked out. Utah is trying to take control of BLM, Forest Service lands in Utah so they can drill and develop them. This will mean posting them to trespass. That's right, all you Utards that think it's a good idea for Utah to get control over these lands better understand the consequences. If you think there are a lot of no trespassing areas now--wait until Utah gets control over the federal lands! You will see no hunting and fishing signs all over the place!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A couple of cutie pies with their heads so far up the muzzle of their guns that they can't see the writing on the wall. Utard legislature already took away most of your stream access and now they are gunning for the hunting groups. PETA and the rest of the tree huggers are making an impact on your rights while you sit back and look at the fluffy clouds in the sky and think all is well. Well, you keep going to Sunday School and sing your little "all is well" song. Most of the places I hunted when I grew up in Utah are gone. We can't have our cake and eat it too. If you want more population, more industry, more private land, then your hunting and fishing opportunities will diminish--it's not rocket science Utards. You think all is rosey and that you have a 25 point lead and the next thing you know you lost.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> A couple of cutie pies with their heads so far up the muzzle of their guns that they can't see the writing on the wall. Utard legislature already took away most of your stream access and now they are gunning for the hunting groups. PETA and the rest of the tree huggers are making an impact on your rights while you sit back and look at the fluffy clouds in the sky and think all is well. Well, you keep going to Sunday School and sing your little "all is well" song. Most of the places I hunted when I grew up in Utah are gone. We can't have our cake and eat it too. If you want more population, more industry, more private land, then your hunting and fishing opportunities will diminish--it's not rocket science Utards. You think all is rosey and that you have a 25 point lead and the next thing you know you lost.


 :roll: Ok, thanks for the update.


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

Bwhntr is a sexy utard


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Loke said:


> THE SKY IS FALLING!!!!!!


Nah, it ain't falling, just being regulated to death per the EPA, FCC, FAA, US Air Force, Army, Navy, and http://www.naturalnews.com/024402.html!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Homer said:


> Bwhntr is a sexy utard


 :mrgreen: I know, huh! -~|-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:O•-:


----------

